# Amphibian Ringer's Solution



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

I decided it might be a good idea to get the ingredients together to be able to make amphibian ringer's solution should i ever need it. I bought calcium chloride granules in the canning supplies, I'm going to get some kosher salt for the NaCl, there's always baking soda in my cabinet, and potassium chloride is used as a salt substitute. However, I'm finding that most potassium chloride has other additives. I found this powder by NOW Foods Amazon.com: NOW Foods Potassium Chloride Powder, 8 Ounces (Pack of 4): Health & Personal Care but even it has some extra magnesium carbonate to keep it from clumping. Would this small ammount of extra magnesium mess up the solution?


----------

